# Apple TV 4 et InfusePro - Menu pas à jour



## olivier-sg (10 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

je viens de parcourir pas mal de page mais je ne trouve pas de sujet qui se prête à mon "problème"

J'ai une ATV 4 + Nas Synology 216Play (où j'ai mes dossiers et les films) + InfusePro

Sous InfusePro j'ai monté ma bibliothèque avec les 2 dossiers video de mon Nas: Enfant et Parent, où sont stockés les films.

Quand je vais dans le dossier Parent, ce dernier n'est pas à jour: je vois plusieurs films que j'ai déplacés vers le dossier Enfant (?!) dans le passé. Évidement quand j’essaie de lire ces films "fantômes" Infuse m'indique un message d'erreur.

Savez comment forcer Infuse à faire une mise à jour et me montrer seulement ce qui est stocké sur mon Nas? ou d'où vient le probleme?

Merci par avance de vos lumières


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Août 2018)

Bonsoir,
Il faut, à partir des préférences d’ »in fuse », repointer vers les dossiers Parents et Enfants du NAS afin que les MàJ des dossiers soient prises en compte...


----------

